# Looking for Northern Idaho/Nelson, BC info



## KimW (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey there!
I am going to be heading up to Nelson, BC at the end of August and am looking for any information on any kayaking to be done in the area. Basically looking for class III/IV boating of any type that would be running later in the season. Also looking for any info on places to rent boats/people who may want to share any as I can take my gear but not my boats (flying).


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Kim, there is a north idaho whitewater boating facebook group. Mostly kayakers. Check it out. It is pretty active, make sure you join the group, it is not someone or something to "like"


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

I lived in Nelson for 17 years. The best person to contact is Chris from http://endlessadventure.ca/
He has a shop right on the Slocan river (15 minutes from Nelson)and knows every river in the area like the back of his hand. He could set you up with gear as well.


----------



## jpgregoire (Jul 2, 2013)

Check out several kayaking/boating/rentals options at my Nelson site here ~ WeLoveNelson.com - Sports & Recreation


----------

